# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  New issue of Reptiles Magazine

## bshmerlie

Has else anybody received their copy of Reptiles magazine? Our very own founder John has the cover story with his Amazon Milk frogs. He wrote a great article and of course has fabulous pictures. Great job John.  Now can we post that care article here please? :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Has else anybody received their copy of Reptiles magazine? Our very own founder John has the cover story with his Amazon Milk frogs. He wrote a great article and of course has fabulous pictures. Great job John.  Now can we post that care article here please?


You mean this article? Amazon Milk Frog Breeding

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

> You mean this article? Amazon Milk Frog Breeding
> 
> Eric


No...but that would be another one I would like to see posted here as well. :Confused:

----------


## clownonfire

> No...but that would be another one I would like to see posted here as well.


He must have written 2 then... This one was added on Frog Forum | Facebook too.

----------


## bshmerlie

Who added it

----------


## clownonfire

> Who added it


You're funny....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## John Clare

I have been told I can publish it on Frogforum 6 months after the magazine's issue date.  It's also not my first Reptiles cover article :P.

Edit:  There are actually 3 parts to that article.  The breeding thing on their web site, the care sheet (not sure if they published that yet) and of course the article in the magazine.

----------


## Jace

*It's a great article, John-congrats!    I was showing it to everyone at work and they loved the amazing pictures.  I might have to buy another copy that doesn't have a thousand fingerprints on it and put it into a protective plastic cover...*

----------


## Animalnstinct

Yeah I seen that! Too cool john! The images are absolutely stunning!

----------


## Kurt

When did you start keeping and breeding milk frogs?

----------


## eloyhouse

hello, I was wondering if some of you allready posteed this article in the forum, I´m really looking for it,
thanks in advance regards

----------


## John Clare

I believe it was published in the April edition, so I can't put it up here until October.

----------

